# Tchoung style Tai Chi Chuan!!!



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2006)

I have never seen this one before, has anyone else?

Tchoung style Tai Chi Chuan 

http://www.answers.com/topic/tchoung-style-tai-chi-chuan


----------



## charyuop (Nov 16, 2006)

Never heard or seen it before, but I found this couple of sites if you feel like reading (I admit I skipped it LOL).
http://www.dotaichi.com/tchoung.htm
http://www.wuji.com/Masters/Tchoung Ta Tchen.htm
http://www.northwesttaichichuan.org/Family Tree Tchoung Style 2.HTML


----------



## scarney (Jan 29, 2008)

Tchoung Ta-Tchen was my first Tai Chi teacher starting in 1974 in Vancouver, BC.  His forms are really great and he understood the principles of Tai Chi.  I have only good memories and do wish that his style were more promoted!  

Sean Carney
http://www.SoftAnswerTaiChi.com


----------



## SwedishChef (Jan 30, 2008)

One of my old teachers (Dave Harris, who I think of as my once and future sensei) raved about Tchoung.  Said he could do his whole form of large frame symmetrical old yang on a small table top to demonstrate that you didn't need alot space for taiji.  Plus he said Tchoung easily embarassed a number of challengers who came to the school.  Sorry I missed him.


----------

